# BeerSmith report for BIAB/No Chill



## AndrewQLD (18/4/13)

I've been playing around a bit trying to create a recipe report that will print on one page in BeerSmith.
The attached report does not display water chemistry additions and a couple of other fields as I was looking at something simple for beginner BIABers. The recipe displayed has quite a few ingredients to give an idea of how much can be included without going to 2 pages. Also included are simple instructions relevant to the equipment I have been working with.
Hopefully it will be of use to other brewers.





If anyone is interested i can upload the HTML file


----------



## bradsbrew (18/4/13)

Having never used beersmith myself,

Is that the usual information that Beersmith pumps out Andrew? And have you condensed it from two pages to one? Have been considering pulling my tight fist out and buying Beersmith.

Cheers


----------



## AndrewQLD (18/4/13)

Depends on the report you select Brad although they all have pretty much the same info it's the layout that differs and the detail. most of them seem a bit clunky to me and don't really address the brewing process clearly if you are a new brewer, the HTML ones tend to spill over to 2 pages on the print side which is a pita.


----------



## lukiferj (18/4/13)

Is this adjusting the IBUs for no chill?


----------



## AndrewQLD (18/4/13)

No, it's a printable recipe report, Beersmith hasn't been updated yet with no chill ibu calculations.


----------



## lukiferj (19/4/13)

I didn't think so. Would be a great feature. Love the idea of the inventory.


----------



## smerim01 (6/5/13)

Really like this report and would find it very useful! Cheers!


----------

